# wedge advice



## rangerrick (May 17, 2006)

I bought a ping 52 and a 56 degree wedge recently. I hit them virtually the same distance. Can I increase the distance on the 52 degree wedge if I replace the shaft with a longer one?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Rangerrick, I saw this over in the Meet & Greet section and answered you there.


----------

